
Meteor 0.4.0 released with new page update engine - willcodeforfoo
http://meteor.com/blog/2012/08/31/introducing-spark-a-new-live-page-update-engine
======
dreamdu5t
This is a repost of <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4461562>

------
prezjordan
So when this came out there was a tremendous amount of concern regarding
database security - since everything is available to you on the front-end. Has
this been resolved? Or has meteor found a niche market around this?

~~~
rrouse
Apparently this update broke the branch that contained any
authentication/authorization code.

The lack of focus on security is hilariously bad.

------
hugh4life
Does Meteor have an rss feed for their blog?

